# North State Sportsman Expo Splash Dogs Chico April 14&15



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Online Registry is up
Splash Dogs - North State Sportsman Expo 2012 Registration

We plan on being there all day Sunday, we'd love to meet anyone who plans on coming out. Quite excited, I believe several members from here plan on attending as well.:woof:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks like fun! Too bad its across the country


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, it's definitely not worth that drive. Not at all


----------

